# [MANAUS] Passeio pelo Encontro das águas - parte I



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Pessoal, no início de janeiro estive em Manaus em viagem familiar. Foram quatro dias na cidade, onde fizemos dois passeios diferentes. Um deles, que vou retratar aqui neste thread, foi o Encontro das Águas.

Manaus é banhada pelos rios Negro e Solimões e o passeio é um atrativo para turistas de todos os cantos do país e até do exterior. Partimos do porto às 09:00 da manhã para a primeira parte, que contemplou os botos e as tribos indígenas, na parte oeste do rio.

Agora, as imagens.

*Embarque na lancha










A majestosa ponte sobre o rio Negro que interliga Manaus à Iranduba, Manacapuru e Novo Airão










Ao fundo o bairro da Ponta Negra com a praia










Atracando no Flutuante Boto para a primeira atração do passeio










Visual do outro lado








*










*Grupo de turistas que testemunhou o boto




























Vejam esse barco ancorado








*

Segue na próxima postagem...


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

*Atracando na Comunidade Indígena do Cipiá





































A apresentação dos indígenas para os turistas




























Lancha escolar da prefeitura de Manaus*










*Finalizando essa parte com essa correnteza








*

A lancha atracou novamente no porto para embarque e desembarque de passageiros para a segunda parte do passeio, que contarei em outro thread. Comentem à vontade sobre esse passeio incrível pelos rios da grandiosa Amazônia.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Muito bom amigo!

Esses rios são majestosos.

Abs!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu tinha planos de ir para Manaus agora em junho, mas infelizmente não poderei mais ir =/
Gostei das suas fotos, não sabia que tinha essa possibilidade de passeio em Manaus


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Já fui em Manaus duas vezes: a primeira no primeiro trimestre de 2014 e a segunda de 2016 para 2017, sendo cada visita com 15 dias de duração. Fiz esse mesmo passeio que você fez, incluindo o encontro das águas e o Museu do Seringal. Também visitei Presidente Figueiredo. Passei bons momentos nessa cidade junto com a minha família, e vendo essas fotos bate aquela saudade!

No início eu demorei um pouco para me acostumar ao ambiente manauara. Pode parecer que não, mas a diferença de Manaus para o Rio é grande. Agora que estou na reta final da faculdade, gostaria muito de voltar à cidade, com certeza a veria com outros olhos. Boas fotos, obrigado por compartilhar!


----------

